# افكار لمشاريع التخرج لهندسة الاتصالات



## ساجدة (17 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 اليكم يا اخواني بعض الافكار المقترحة لمشاريع التخرج لتخصص هندسة الاتصالات:
1. Smart Antenna Techniques for Braodband Wireless Access.​​2. Aaptive equalisation for DS-CDMA systems.​​3. Detection of Correlated Radio Signals in Mutipath Fading Mobile Channels.​​4. Investigation of DOA Estimation Algorithms under Different Fading Conditions.​​5. Robust Implementation of Adaptive Beamforming in Smart Antenna Systems.​​6. Frequency Synthesizer for Wireless Communications using TDTL.​​7. Impulsive Noise Reduction in Wireless Communication Systems.​​8. Performance Study of Various Adaptive Algorithms in the Detection of DS-CDMA Communication System.​​9. Adaptive Equalization for DS-CDMA System.​​10. Effect of MAI on Performance of DS-CDMA Communication System in Various Noise Environments.​​11. Investigating the Performance of the RAKE Receiver in DS-CDMA Communication System.​​12. Deblocking Algorithm for Block-Transform Compressed Images.​​13. Multitone Jamming Rejection of FHSS System using Noncoherent OFDM-ASK.​​14. Performance Analysis of Turbo Codes using Various Decoding Schemes.​​15. Galileo and GPS Signal Processing and Performance Capabilities.​​16. Determination of Dielectric Properties of Material using Monople Antennas.​​17. Global Mapping of Attenuation at RF Frequencies.​​18. Rain Types Specification.​​19. Characterization of Wireless Channels using Spatial Diversity of Base Stations.​​20. Performance Analysis of Different Equalizers with Application to Smart Antennas.​​21. Smart Antenna Design Using Displaced Sensor Arrays.​​22. Performance Evaluation of Wireless Communication Systems Under Various Channel Fading Conditions.​​23. Design of Software Radio Receiver for Multi-Modulation Schemes.​​24. Fractional Frequency Synthesizer using TDTL with Enhanced Performance.​​25. Channel Equalization of a Digital Communication System.​​26. Investigation in the Use of Various Receiver Structures for DS-CDMA.​​27. Performance Estimation of OFDM System for Various Modulation.​​28. Design and Simulation of CDMA System.​​29. Performance Evaluation of Turbo Codes Using Various Decoding Techniques.​​30. Performance Evaluation of FH-SS Systems Using OFDM/ASK in the Presence of Multi-Tone Jamming.​​31. Automatic Vehicle Identification System for Premises Security.​​32. Motion-Based SNR Scalable Video.​​33. Spread Spectrum GPS Simulation Model Using Matlab/Simulink.​​34. Performance Analysis of Different Types of Equalizers.​​35. 3G Wireless Transceiver for Secure Control of Household Electronic System.​​36. Investigation of Different Image Enhancement Algorithms.​​37. Examination of Radar Surface Cross Section Over Ocean and Land.​​38TRMM Satellite for Oil and Water Using Classification.​​39. TRMM Satellite for Oil and Water Using Image Processing.​​40. Improved DOA Estimation with Spatial Diversity of Base Stations.​​41. The Effect of Polarization Diversity on the Accuracy of DOA Estimation.​​42. IP Convergence Using RPR Technology.​​43. Design of Software Radio Receiver for Multi-Modulation Schemes.​​44. Robust Mobile Positioning in 3G Systems Employing Adaptive Smart Antennas.​​45. Adaptive Receiver Structures for Asynchronous CDMA Systems for 3G and Beyond Mobile Communication.​​46An Improved Synchronization Scheme for Orthogonal Frequency Division Multiplexing Systems.​​47. Multipath Delay Estimation for Galileo and Modernized GPS Systems.​​48. Error Performance of Block Turbo Codes using Non-Sequential Decoding.​​50. Digital Image Watermarking Using Walsh-Coded Handwritten Signatures​​51. Digital Watermarking for Image Authentication ​​52. Design and Implementation of a JPEG Codec​​53. Hidden Data in Image Files​​54. Deblocking Algorithm for Block-Transform Compressed Images​​55. Video Bit Reduction Based on Foveation​​56. Soft Computing Techniques for Scene Cut Detection from MPEG Compressed Video​​57. Web-Based Image Authentication using Invisible Fragile Watermark​​58. Information Hiding and Detection using Steganography​​59. Design and Analysis of IIR Filters with Initialization​​60. Digital Watermarking of Still Images​​61. Region of Interest Video Coding​​62. Fast Video Motion Estimation Techniques​​63. Watermarking for Image Authenticatio.​​64. Mobile Remote Surveillance System​​65. Distributed Video Coding in Wireless Sensor Networks​​66. Biometric Identification and Verification for Secure Mobile Environments​​67. Design and Implementation of Fractional Digital Filters.​​​​اتمنى منكم يا اخواني لكل من له اي معلومات عن الموضوعات المذكورة تزويدنا بها ​​​​واتمنى منكم ايضا الدعاء لي ولكل طالب علم​​وتمنياتي ايضا للجمييييع بالتوفيق ​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## greenman (18 مارس 2007)

حياك الله اختي ساجدة على هذه الافكار القيمة


----------



## احمد محمد المبارك (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## احمد محمد المبارك (12 يونيو 2007)

ممنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (17 يوليو 2007)

great idea thank you


----------



## eng_abu_alfaqi (19 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيكي العافية اختي ساجدة


----------



## ابوسلمان العجمي (22 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير يااختي ساجده


----------



## أبوكنان (22 يوليو 2007)

_مشكور يا باشا على العناوين والمواضيع الحلوة وإن شاء الله نزودكم بكل ما نستطيع معرفته عنها_


----------



## yousufnasser (24 يوليو 2007)

thanksss...


----------



## مهندسةفتحية (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورة جدا لكن عزيزتي هل تجدين لي موضوع لرسالة ماجستير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الى المهندسة ساجدة
اتمنى لو تزيدي عن المشاريع بموقع يطرح تفصيل اكثر و كيفية عمل المشروع باستخدام 
لغة الماتلاب وشكرا


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

انا على فكره كنت بقرأ الموضوع ولفت نظري ان ليه كل الناس كاتبه مشكو وخلاص كل واحد فينا لازم يشارك انا مش مهندس اتصالات لكن ميكانيكا باور


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جهودك مشكوووورة
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## never.before (13 سبتمبر 2007)

lمشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الانتر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng.mai.o (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا اختى 

ممكن يكون فيهم مشروع يصلح ان يكون نظريا 

معلش اصل انا عندى مشاكل فى الموضوع ده


----------



## أماندا (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أختي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود الدبابسة (21 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very very much


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

تحية للكل :
ارجو منكم انو تلتزموا بموضوع المشاركه في الموضوع مش الشكر على الموضوع. لانو طالما الاخت ساجده وغيرها من الاعضاء ادرجوا موضوع معيين فالاصل انو الكل يلتزم بتزويد هذا الموضوع بماده بنفس الموضوع ، واحنا عارفين ضمنيا انكم شاكرين لصاحب الموضوع . دون كتابه هذا على الردود . وسبب ملاحظتي هذه انو بيروح معظم صفحات الموضوع على الشكر والتقدير ومرات بيضيع معلومات قيمه بين ثنايا الصفحات وبيمل المتصفح الها نتيجه زياده عدد الصفحات دون وجود ماده علميه مضافه للموضع الاصلي . 

مع تمنياتي لكم بتفهم الموضوع على مستوى المسؤولية.


----------



## بحب العلم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير لكي وجزاكي الله خير وبتمنى وانشا الله لما وصل لسنة التخرج استفاد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## ملك الليزر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر*

مشكورين اخوتي الاعزاء على هذه المواضيع


----------



## الرسام الصغير (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الامير الغريب (11 سبتمبر 2009)

lما عندك مشروع تخرج عن هندسه الحاسبات


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا وياريت المزييييييييييييد


----------



## mas89 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## عبد عزو (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لالك يا اختى على هالمواضيع القيمة


----------



## amjadmftah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا...................


----------



## م م ص ع ح (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أشكر أختنا ساجدة الله يعطيها العافية
وأحب أقول أن مجال الاتصالات مجال خصب جدا للأبحاث والمشاريع 
وبالخاصة في انواع وخواص ال Antenna

وعندي فكرة متواضعة وهي كيفية التحكم بالبيم Beam عن طريق تحكم الكتروني بتغير ال phase

وشكرا


----------



## لبيك ربي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا
ولكني محتاره في افكار عديده
وياريت من عنده فكره حلوه يحكيلي عنها


----------



## عبدالرحمن الخافور (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو كتابة المواضيع باللغة العربية لتكون المساعدة فعٌالة و انا لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## mr.moooha (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن اتمنى وضع شرح عن كل مشروع حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة منها بصورة أفضل


----------



## Prince Soft (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية أختي الغالية

بالفعل هناك مجموعة من العناوين تستحق النظر و الدراسة

و دمتي بألف خير


----------



## dakanat (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على الافكار


----------



## ادور (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## tamer1979 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

§ Planar Array Antennas Synthesis By Sampling of Continuous Distribution.


----------



## eng.rofy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ..
أنا ايضا طالبة بكالوريوس هندسة اتصالات السنة ديه , اختذت كورسات فى GSM ,CDMA ,UMTS& WIMAX
علشان كدة بدور على مشروع تخرج له علاقة بال mobile communication او ان يكون فى حاجة لها علاقة بال satellite , radar ,antennas ....etc.
اهم حاجة لا يكون شبكات او سوفت وير 
لو حد يقدر يقولى ابحث ازاى لأنى بدور كتير ع النت و مش لاقية افكار كاملة*


----------



## el3raqi (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورريييييين على هذا الموضوع بس حبيت احد يعطيني افكار حول مشروع مرتبط بمادة ال database
واكون ممنون الكم


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## emone (12 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عضو جديد
بحب اشكر الجميع علي هذا الموقع الرائع
واتمني المذيد من التقدم
انا بعمل في ماستر في هندسة الاتصالات
انتهيت الكورسات وبديت اجهز في البحث التكميلي
لو في شخص عندو لقتراحات لبحوث في
wireless or satellite


----------



## hajar2008 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
مشكوووور اخي الكريم علي هذه المواضيع والافكار النيره ...

علي العموم انا لسه سجلت موضوعي تحت عنوان (smart broadband antenna )
فاذا كان لديك اي مراجع او افكار في هذا الموضوع اكون شاكرا كثيرا...

ولك خالص الود ...


----------



## ولاء ابوصالح (12 نوفمبر 2009)

:56:جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## معن 313 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف يمكنني تحديد موقع شخص او الة بدقة ضمن مجال معين غرفة او معمل عن طريق الحاسب, دارات يمكن ربطها مع الحاسب .مواقع او مخططات
ارجو الرد السريع على: [email protected]


----------



## ابن البصرة الفيحاء (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكِ العافية اختي ويوفقك في دنياكِ واخرتك 

مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والثناء والدعاء لكِ


----------



## دمع الالم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الافكار بس يا ريت فيه توضيح لكل فكرة


----------



## دمع الالم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب وصبايا يا ريت تحكو عن مشاريع اتصالات جديدة تتعلق بالاتصالات اللاسلكية


----------



## دمع الالم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت تحكوا بتفصيل اكثر عن المشاريع


----------



## alsalamy87 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعده:
في مشروعي

wavelenth transform for image denoise
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mahmoud saad gwely (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## malaz4syria (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله عن قريب ساضيف لكم مواضيع في gsm فعلى من يشجع الفكرة الرجاء اضافة رد وشكرا


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## softwaren (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Mhnds mus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

افكار حلور شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## دمع الالم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ساجدة يا ريت اذا تقدري تساعديني بمشروع عن تحويل التردد الى فولتية واطلب ممن لدية اي فكرة عن الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دمع الالم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب اللي يعرف عن طريقة او دائرة الكترونية لتحويل التردد الى فولتية يا ريت يحكيلي اياها ضروري محتاجها بمشروع تخرج رجاءا لا حدا يبخل علينا


----------



## angel2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود010 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكى
ولكن هذه المشاريع قديمة جداااااااااااااااااا وارجو تجديدها
ولو عاوزة اى مساعدة فانا موجود
السلام عليكم


----------



## دمع الالم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شباب انا محتاج مساعدة في مشروع التخرج ضروري مش باقي وقت
بدي دائرة الكترونية تحول التردد الى فولتية اللي عنده اي معلومة يبعثها بليز
[email protected]


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزال الله كل خير


----------



## سعاد علقم (9 يناير 2010)

شكراً كتيير عالافكار هاي كلها بس انا بدي مساعدة عاجلة بليييييييييييز بدي مشروع تخرج لدرجة الدبلوم في هندسة الاتصالات و كمان اسبوع ببلش الفصل يلي نزلت فيه مشروع التخرج و لازم اكون محضرة الفكرة و كل مخططاتها 


بليييييز حد يساعدني


----------



## بسكت (10 يناير 2010)

*المشاريع عندنا ينزل اسم المشروع مع المشرف

فاحنا بس نختار من قائمة الي يعطيها القسم

انا مشروعي عن
angle of arrival based on array antenna 
AOA
ما بحب كتبر الانتنا
افضل الكوميونكيشن!!!!*


----------



## مدلين حسن الزغول (15 فبراير 2010)

هاي انا جديده عالمنتدى بس حاسه انه كتير حلو ومفيد في مجال حد يساعدني ورح اكون ممنونه


----------



## محمد خليل 86 (18 فبراير 2010)

مواضيع مفيدة حقا


----------



## احمد2025 (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ......... لو سمحت ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن الأفكار (تحديد ابعاد الفكره - التطبيقات - التكنولوجيا المستخدمه )


----------



## ahmad al-zboon (22 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم بدنا مشاريع هندسة حاسبات


----------



## ahmad al-zboon (22 فبراير 2010)

اذا بكون في شرح للافكار اكثر توضيح يا ريت


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## داعية (7 مارس 2010)

واضيع جميله بس ممكن تترجميها بالعربى


----------



## الحوتى بنغازى (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## astare (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## engineer osos (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## majdiabdo (24 مارس 2010)

الشكر ليك علي الموضوع


----------



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

مشكورة


----------



## abusalma2 (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## tahainho (27 مارس 2010)

اخواني عندي طلب وياليت احصل طلبي عندكم او اي احد من اصحابكم هنا 
فياليت لو تعرفو لا تبخلو علي 
انا اخر سنة تخرج وعلي بالمشروع اسوي دائرة A to D 
الخرج يكون سيريال فحصلت ايسي اسمه ADC0832 
بس المشكلة ماني عارف كيف اوصله فياليت لو تعرف اي شئ
عن هالدائرة تفيدوني واكون لكم شاكر ...


----------



## ENG.هديل (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## alexander18 (27 أبريل 2010)

انا مشروعي هو
Develop of Transceiver in UltraWideBand


----------



## emadhabib (27 أبريل 2010)

thanks dear


----------



## عبدالله الخزرجي (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع لكن هل استطيع الحصول على الشرح النظري الكامل من الانترنيت او من الملتقى نفسه يا ريت لو احد يدلني على موقع استطيع اخذ منه الشرح النظري الكامل على هذه المشاريع او على الاقل واحد او اثنين منها


----------



## حمد سيد (4 يونيو 2010)

أنا طالب هندسة اتصالات السنة الأخيرة ولدي بحث عن تقنيات لتحسين القدرة الإنتاجية في الشبكات لاسلكية(wimax )،إذا حدا بيقدر يساعدني بمعلومات عن لموضوع ومشكورين


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (9 يونيو 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## احمد سالم المجعوك (22 يونيو 2010)

الأخت ساجدة نشكر لك هذه الأفكار ، وأنا بصدد الشروع في رسالة الماجستير عن الـ (equaulizer) وكيفية تهيئته ليكون مستقر ، فأرجو إفادتي ( الأخت أو المشاركين) بأى معلومة عن ذلك ، وسأفيدكم باى معلومة حسب المستطاع . ارقام تسلسل الأفكار التي تهمني (2،9‘25،59) وخاصةً 59 .


----------



## softwaren (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المساعده كتر الله خيرك


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بس أعرف تفاصيل للمشاريع دى ازاى !!!


----------



## ahmed.obaya (13 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## gh_ht_8896 (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.القصمنجوفي (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة على المواضيع جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الحلقة الأخيرة (28 يوليو 2010)

يسلمه كتير عالفكرة الحلوة احنا بالفعل منعاني لنلاقي فكرة مشروع.


----------



## softwaren (7 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن افكار لمشاريع جديده لم تنفذ بعد


----------



## MoHaB_MK (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا :20:


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس الروافد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا ساجدة عاشت ايدج


----------



## hazemaxe (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكر خاص لأخي الذي طرح الموضوع ولكن ما هي هذه المشاريع؟
أرجو الإفادة
شكراً


----------



## mojtaba88 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد شعبان النجار (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه المواضيع ولكن انا على وجه تخرج واريد مشروع يكون في نطاق دراستي وارغب في ال gsm وافكار في تطويره او cdmaو ccna واكون شاكرا ومقدرا لكم


----------



## شعاع الحب (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم في حد هون ممكن يفيدني 
انا بدي مشروع تخرج يكون مشترك بين 
هندسة الاتصالات وهندسة الاجهزة الطبية الرجاء الرد باسرع وقت ممكن
وشكرا


----------



## seidal mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير والله ما كنت انام بسبب المشاريع المقترحه عندنا فى الجامعه


----------



## seidal mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن طلب 
لو حد يعرف معلومات عن برنامج اسمو 
opnet 
ممكن يساعدنى .ارجو الرد سريعا. 
وشكرا مره تانيه


----------



## الشعيبي321 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for ur exertion


----------



## sifaw_sdd (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك على هده الافكار النيرة


----------



## ام الايهم (5 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا بس ممكن احد يقولي بعض من هده الافكار فانا لا ااجده


----------



## وجدي نجيب اليوسفي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات المفيده جدا جدا


----------



## نغم خليل (12 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر ورجاء تفاصيل هذه العناوين


----------



## القيثارة (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخت ساجدة 
عاشت الايادي وشكرا لهذه الافكار العلمية الرائعة 
مساهتمك هذه ستساعد كثير من طلبة المرحلة المنتهية وكذلك الباحثين 
شكرا مرة اخرى 
وتحياتي


----------



## anas87 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## samy hany (25 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرالف شكر


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## kaldoon80 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

Design and implementation of microwave Band Bass filter by using micro strip technology.
هذه فكرة مشروع تخرجى....
تحياتى


----------



## سعد الأمير (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أختي الفاضلة


----------



## tarekl (8 نوفمبر 2010)

djazaki allah kheira


----------



## دنيا احمد ماهر (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات بس لو كان فى معلومات بسيطه عن كل مشروع كان هيكون افضل وياريت لو حد عارف اى حاجه عن مشروعMultitone Jamming Rejection of FHSS System using Noncoherent OFDM-ASK ياريت تفيدونى


----------



## رعدانا (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندسه لسال من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## بشار الحمداني (12 ديسمبر 2010)

:85:شكرا على المواضيع الحلوة


----------



## maremar (3 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جدا على المقترحات الجميلة


----------



## ayman abdalmoneim (20 يناير 2011)

thaaaaaaanx


----------



## عبدو عبادى (24 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## هيفاء احمد (25 يناير 2011)

مشكورة على جهودج -المواضيع كلش حلوة


----------



## ايه شاكر (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا كتير بس يا ريت تشرحولنا عن اي مشروع عشان انا بحاجة لمشروع ضروري


----------



## ريم عمر فرحات (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد المساعدة في اختيار موضوع لمشروع التخرج مجرب ويمكن تطبيقه ...


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## harazawi (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم اسامه من السودان وادرسه هندسة الكترونيات في ماليزيا اتمني المساعده في frequency reuse ,FFR and SFR


----------



## ayman-87 (2 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المقرون (3 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

مشكورة جدا علي مجهودك في المنتدي ونتمني منك المزيد من المساعدة


----------



## وليدنونا28 (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.algarzi (10 فبراير 2011)

جزاك االله عنا خيراً
ولنا ولك الجنة إن شاء الله
انا السنة الجايه اخر سنه لي 
مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج
وان شاء الله أستفيد منكم إخوتي وأخواتي
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Ahmed Masrawey (9 مارس 2011)

مشكوره


----------



## teena (14 مارس 2011)

_مشكوره كتير ع المواضيع الروعه_


----------



## hifa hassan (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا ربنا يديكم العافيه


----------



## محمد شعبان النجار (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا راح اتخرج السنه الجايه انشا الله وبفكر في مشروع ياريت تساعدوني 
وياريت من المهندسين يحكولي رايهم في مشروع tracking وشكرا لكم


----------



## omar_hitman (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكره جدا اختي ولكن ممكن مشروع يذكر فيه التكاليف


----------



## hassccoo (2 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخى الكريم


----------



## ho99m (22 أبريل 2011)

يسلموا اختي ع الفكر
بس اخترت مشرووع واريد من كل الاعضاء مساعدتي فيه
*Smart Antenna Techniques for Braodband Wireless Access
اذا كان لديكم اي مساعده 
ارجوا من الله ومنكم تزويدي بها واكووون لكم شاكرا
وبارك الله فيكم يا اخوووووووووواني 
*


----------



## *sana (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و ياريت اني شفت هذي المواضيع قبل ان اختار موضوع تخرجي


----------



## ahmed2samir (11 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقك ويارب نحقق الاستفادة المطلوبة


----------



## abyaseen (13 مايو 2011)

طب وين الموضوع ....ليه ما ببين عندي غير تعليقات القراء ....شو القصه


----------



## جسر المحبة22 (21 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mossad abd rabuo (28 مايو 2011)

*[email protected]*



greenman قال:


> حياك الله اختي ساجدة على هذه الافكار القيمة


عايز اتعلم كيفية تركيب وتوصيل اجهزة انذار الحريق المعنونة والكونفنشن مهم وضروري للغاية وياريت عايز اعرف ازاي ابرمج اللوحة ويا ريت شرح كامل ومفسر تفسيرا كاملا ورجاء علي وجه السرعة:77:


----------



## قجة (26 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## eng.khalid saleem (28 يونيو 2011)

thinks for you


----------



## a7med_omr123 (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
انا استفدت مع اني لسه هتخصص ان شاء الله


----------



## حنانh.o (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع بس ياريت تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## م/فرج سالم (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## blood moon (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اختي على هذه العناوين
ونحتاج المزيد من المعلومات عن هذه المشاريع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
:84: **وكل عام وانتم بخير** :84:
*


----------



## طمووحة (14 أغسطس 2011)

سلمت يدااك =)


----------



## talal albalawneh (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا كبيرز


----------



## eng_jamal (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_jamal (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة


----------



## aAlbasty (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووور اخي


----------



## eng.mai90 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

low inf3 mmkn tod7 goz2 mn almshri3 di bitklm 3n aaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## ibrahim89 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (8 نوفمبر 2011)

عناوين متميزة ... ولكن هذا أول المشوار ... وبالتوفيق للجميع،،،
​


----------



## sara keilany (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## طالبه في الهندسه (29 يناير 2012)

اشكركِ اختي ع هذه الافكار 
بس
ياريت تعطونا شرح كامل ومفصل عن هذه
احنا لسه مبتدئين


----------



## ferdos (30 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ,,,,


----------



## المهندسة رغد90 (19 فبراير 2012)

وفقكم الله للخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة باذن الله


----------



## أحساس غريب (22 مارس 2012)

جزاكي الله خير


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي صالح الكامل (12 أبريل 2012)

اريد مشروع تخرج جاهز عن smart antenna ودلك للاستفادة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jassen (23 أبريل 2012)

مشكووور واجد


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## azab2002 (23 مايو 2012)

ماشاءالله افكار جميله جدا"


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## coco344 (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكورررررر


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## صلاح الورفلي (15 يوليو 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة اخي المشترك 
انا مقدم علي مشروع تخرج خاص بدرجة الماستر ..والموضوع بخصوص البلوتوت والواي فاي كدراسة عامة ,ايضا مطلوب مني استخدام الماتلاب في هدا المشروع سوا كان simulation او simulink 
ارجوا منكم المساعدة 
وفقكم الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صلاح الورفلي (15 يوليو 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة اخي المشترك 
انا مقدم علي مشروع تخرج خاص بدرجة الماستر ..والموضوع بخصوص البلوتوت والواي فاي كدراسة عامة ,ايضا مطلوب مني استخدام الماتلاب في هدا المشروع سوا كان simulation او simulink 
ارجوا منكم المساعدة 
وفقكم الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اياد جعفر (7 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع رائع


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## AhmedTouma (27 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ali.90 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الافكار و الابداع
​


----------



## نسائم الجنه (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم اليوسفي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن عنوان لمشروع تخرج اتصالات خاص بmicrowave


----------



## باسم اليوسفي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن اسم مشروع في مجال microwave بحيث احصل علي معلومات ومراجع حوله


----------



## ابوالجهاد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم علي افادتك


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هندسه1414 (28 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكي اختي ساجده لكن لو كان فيه شرح مقتضب عن كل مشروع من هذه المشاريع لاجل ان نعرف المطلوب من المشروع بالضبط واتمنى من الجميع الي عنده فكره عن اي من هذه المشاريع او عنده اي معلومه او مرجع او اي شي يفيدنا ياريت يعطينا وجزاه الله الف خير
:84::84:


----------



## ماجد كشوب (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مريم ح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكورة جهودكم الرائعة....


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG. A.I. ELSAFTY (4 مارس 2014)

ممكن اى معلومات عن wipl


----------



## محمدالبكالي (23 مايو 2014)

_شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا _


----------



## محمدالبكالي (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير .....وكل العاملين في هذا المنتداء الراااااائع


----------



## israa salem (17 يونيو 2014)

سلمت يداك 
بس ممكن تخبريني كيف بدي أبدا محتارا من وين أبدأ
وجزيت كل خير


----------



## shreefaltegani (25 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks for sucsess adress


----------



## looo (7 نوفمبر 2014)

*مساء الخير انا طالبه في قسم الاتصالات وعامله مشرووعي علي Cell phone detector واريد حد يشرحلي عنه 
ممكن مساعده : انا جديده في منتدي ممكن وال مره اسجل في منتدي ممكن تشرحولي كيف استخدمه *


----------



## علوي البنا (2 ديسمبر 2014)

simo ان طالب مستوى خامس ابحث عن هذا الموضوع وجزيل الشكر لمن يدلنا على ذالك


----------



## م.احمد العقابي (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا ياورد


----------



## Mahmoud foud (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورر


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

مجهود طيب ​


----------

